# Cmrc



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby 2nd series call backs.


1
2
3
4
6
7
9
10
11
12
15
16

14 scratched


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby 3rd series call backs

2
3
4
6
7
9
10
11
12
15
16


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone know what they're running in the Open?


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby 4th series call back

2
3
4
6
7
9
10
12


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Any word on Qual.? Good luck Dan..........


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby Results

1st..........#12
2nd.........#2
3rd..........#4
4th..........#7
RJ............#6
JAM..........#10,#3


Congratulations to all!!!




Open didn't finish 1st series.........about 20 dogs to go.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Heard Open was quad 3 retired.

Derby well run and judged. Fun trial.

Just adding names to the Derby #'s. Thanks Olga.

1rst #12 Olive, Craig and Sue Schinzel. She was spot on all day. 2 Wins in 3 derbies she's run! Congrats
2nd #2 Charge, Clint Avant owner Francis Landry nice job
3rd #4 Babe, Ken Schaaf owner
4th #7 Piper, Kelsey and Linda McDowell Congrats
RJam #6 Viper, Steve Blythe
Jams #3 Rush, John Unbehaun and #10 Tripp, Janet Loughlin


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Bob. Congrats on handling Babe to a third, and congrats to Ken, Babe is a nice dog!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Open 1st series completed, do not have callbacks


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Any word on the open callbacks yet

Thanks In advance


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I think 27 back to Amat water blind. Sorry no #'s

Open callbacks to the water marks

I hope I have this correct.

#'s 7, 9, 12, 15, 26, 48, 52, 59, 62, 63, 77, 82


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Amat callbacks to water blind

2, 3, 7, 9, 10, 11, 15, 17, 21, 28, 29, 35

40, 42, 48, 50, 54, 56, 59, 60, 62, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69

Good luck to all.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Steve Ritter and " Miah" on there double header....


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's Steve, Miah is one heck of a dog!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

That dog is impressive. Outstanding work Miah and Steve Ritter!

I would say that dog is coming into the National Amateur with just as much or more momentum than any dog out there.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Open
1. Miah-Ritter
2. Mr-Rorem
3. Razor-Yozamp
4. Sunny-Gary M
sorry don't have jams

Am
1. Miah-Rittter
2. Sunny-Gary M
3. Nash-Rick Anderson
4. Ben-Rick Van Bergen
RJ Jack-Liz
J Blue-Ray A
J Yogi-Louis


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Steve and Miah! 

Aaron


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Steve and Miah!!!! After they made that pair, they broke the mold!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

BIG CONGRATS to my good friend Rick Anderson and his very good looking dog Nash!!! 2nd last week 3rd this week, keep it up.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Super job Steve and Miah !!!!! Congrats


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Steve and Miah....!!!!!!! Way to go! Any one have any info on the Qual???


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

And somewhere Ms Tina is holding down the fort while Miah and Steve are celebrating! It's a family affair and they all deserve credit- congrats to Steve and Miah and Tina.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Steve, Tina and Miah!!!! New members of the DH Club!!!!!! So happy for you


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual Results:

1st - Tex - Bob Zaunbrecher (Clint Avant)
2nd - Peanut - Chuck Mize
3rd - Jimmy - Gary McIIwain
4th - Hank - Suanne Kora (Rorem)

RJ - Demo - Charlie/Yvonne Hays

Jams:
Allie - Darrell Frisbie
Laska - Jackie Anderson
Coach - Brandon/Shelly Wall (Rorem)


Congrats to all!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Steve and Miah on the DH!!!! Also to Tom , Mister and Dave on the second!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats on the DH Steve and miah


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I watched Miah in the Am. and saw her in the land series in the Limited. All I can say is "What a dog!" Steve, we didn't let your Crown Royal go to waste either. We finished it off with a toast to Miah.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations, Chuck & Marg on the second in the Qual.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Steve Ritter is one fun guy and Miah is an amazing animal. Huge Congrats!

Chuck and Marg Mize awesome job in Qual w Peanut! When you breaking him out in Amat?


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations to the Ritter family for a Big Weekend!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Chuck and Marg on the qual 2nd with peanut!


----------

